# At Christmas Dont Forget The Fallen



## tomahawk6 (9 Dec 2007)

This photo makes the rounds at Christmas and it sparked a program called Wreathes Across America where wreathes are placed at cemetaries.This picture was taken at Arlington but it could/should be any military cemetary in the world.






Rest easy, sleep well my brothers.
Know the line has held, your job is done.
Rest easy, sleep well.
Others have taken up where you fell, the line has held.
Peace, peace, and farewell.


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Dec 2007)




----------



## welsharcherterry2@yahoo.c (18 Jan 2008)

Beautiful picture, one that will stay with us, peace brothers your job is done.


----------

